# .config Celeron 900 2.20GHz ? [Solved]

## tb5342

Which processor should I pick during kernel .config?

```
# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set
```

My Laptop:

```
> dmesg |grep -i intel

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000999] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[    0.000999] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[    0.000999] CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          900  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0a

[    2.441786] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset

[    2.442133] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 131068K stolen memory

[    2.444078] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[    3.105821] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.05

[    3.126597] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    3.128402] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.185074]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xd4600000 irq 22

```

```
> cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          900  @ 2.20GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 2194.346

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4388.69

clflush size    : 64

power management:
```

Spec at Intel's site: http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLGLQ

Is this a penryn-L, penryn-3M or somthing else?

Answer: choose core2 for your CPULast edited by tb5342 on Sat Sep 05, 2009 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tb5342,

You have the lm flag ... that means its a 64 bit CPU.

Do you want to do a 64 bit or 32 bit install ?

----------

## tb5342

I was not aware that it was 64 bit capable. I did a 32 bit install and have been using the laptop for one week. Can I change profile to an IA64 profile in the future or would that be disastrous?

I'm trying to get cpu throttling working and suspect that my problems may be linked to an incorrect selection of Processor Family in the kernel. Just guessing at this point.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tb5342,

IA64 is for Intels original 64 bit CPU, which is now all but dead. Thats the Itainium.

If you want to go 64 bit, you need to do a reinstall using the amd64 liveCD and stage3. There is no 32 bit to 64 bi upgrade path.

When AMD released their 64 bit CPU (Opteron) which had 32 bit backward compatibility, nobody wanted Itainums any more and Intel licenced AMDs design and callled it EM64T.

You should choose core2 for your CPU type and On Demand as the default govoner.

----------

## tb5342

Great information. Thank you, sir.

----------

